# Natural conception with high FSH - any hope?



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello All,

I wanted to pick your brains. my husband and I have done our first IVF in March with BFN. My details are in my signature but main issue for us is my low follicle count for my age (5) and high FSH. Haven't had AMH tested. Husband has some morphology issues but high count and good motility so they haven't deemed that a major issue. We have been TTC for 2 years.

Having hycosy on 22nd - I requested this as I want to know if natural BFP is at all possible. If blocked tubes then I know another round (or several of IVF) will be our only possible solution for now. Aside from DE and adoption of course.

I find the whole low follicle count confusing. While I know it means a low ovarian reserve I know they can't tell if the quality is poor/good. What does it actually mean in practice for natural conception.

Some positive points from 1st IVF round. Despite low follicle count and high FSH. I did respond well to high dose of Gonal F 375u.We got 7 eggs overall on long protocol. 6 fertilised which they felt was a high percentage. 3 blastocysts, 2 good enough to put back. None to freeze.

From this we have taken the positive news that we hope our chances of high quality eggs are reasonable as so many fertilised and I got to blastocyst stage. 

Period started before the OTD, thinking we may have implantation issues/immunes issues but too early to tell after 1st round of IVF. Hoping the hycosy might clear out the cobwebs if the tubes aren't blocked and increase chances of fertility. I do ovulate and normal periods/cycle length so on paper aside from low follicle issue I am fairly average if there is such a thing. Looking into testing with Prof Quenby/Brosen at Coventry.

I keep thinking that all it takes is one egg, if i do not have tube issues I wonder whether natural BFP is possible if we keep trying and if I can be patient. I found the drug regime hard but able to cope with it, the emotional side is a different story - i found it tough and still do a few months after our failed round. Especially this week with 3 pregnant friends announcing their good news.

I don't want us to keep spending money on IVF if there is a chance of natural conception.

I would be interested in your thoughts if anyone else is in a similar situation or can just offer some guidance, reassurance.

Thanks X


----------



## Puddy tat (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Hedgepig,

I am in a similar situation to yourself with high FSH and low AMH and trying naturally after 3 failed IVF cycles. I have been on the poor responders thread for a while and at least a couple of the high FSH ladies have had natural conceptions. I think it is possible - it's just not guaranteed. I'm a bit older than you so probably have less chance, but I'm keeping at it. It's iust hard trying and trying and nothing happening. But I really don't think I could face anymore treatment as I also found it really hard to deal with emotionally so it's the best chance I've got!!  

Having said that, if my IVF response had been as good as yours I think I might have persevered. I don't think I got as many eggs as you over 3 rounds combined!! Maybe like I did work out exactly how many rounds you can afford/stomach and then walk away and keep at it the old fashioned way. It is hard though good luck x


----------



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello Puddy Tat,

Thank you for your kind reassuring reply. You must be very strong to keep trying, I know it's really hard. 

My DH and I have said we will try three times and then draw a line, otherwise we could try forever. Although I don't know how I will feel if we are not successful and have reached the 3rd time.

We had good news from our hycosy, no blocked tubes so we will TTC again this month (not exactly feeling like it though as the moment, it was so painful and still hurts two days after). At least we know natural conception is possible, just low probability. If no joy from now until September we can try again for 1VF round two in September, then perhaps again early next year.

Like you emotionally it is tougher, physically I can cope with it, I am not sure I will say that after three goes though!

We haven't ruled out other options DE and Adoption yet, just want to take it one step at a time. 

I wish you all the best and hope you get success in the future.

Hedgepig x


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,you could try to have more tests first that have not been done yet by a reproductive endocynologist or otherwise as I don't think they do every test possible before doing ivf and there may be a small thing wrong eg bacterial infections that stop the embryo attaching ,which could be corrected and could improve your chances of ivf or naturally.Also you could read up on the chinese approach of herbs and acupuncture to lower fsh/correct any problems but it is your choice,that is the path I am following at the moment after two very stressfull  and expensive  icsi's,I read about many people trying countless ivf treatments and fail which may be due to underlying factors they did not know about.hope all goes well whatever you decide x


----------



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Hopeful.

I think some more tests could be very helpful.

Does anyone know how I go about finding a private reproductive endocrinologist? We did our first cycle at Oxford Fertility Unit but they haven't suggested any further tests.

Thank you

Hedgepig x


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,yes I could probably do with having all the tests available too as I know my ivf clinic did not do every possible test you could have but obviously they charge and you may not have anything else wrong so its up to you.Also I have just had a free consultation with a chinese medical practitioner that diagnosed me as fire   so now I know which diet/exercise/acupuncture would help me most,everyone is different,I am also having chinese herbs for this,there is too much heat inside me basically.It may be worth finding out what you are by a free consultation and then you could get help from them ( cheaper than ivf) or do both or at least you'll know if you have an imbalance in your body ie too much heat ,not enough etc x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

just a little reminder that many clinics advise against using Chinese herbs in the run up to and during fertility treatment. FertilityFriends always advises contacting your healthcare provider and doesn't endorse self medicating with supplements or medication


----------

